# Bad Lsd Trip. Really Bad



## Michael Phelps (Feb 20, 2011)

So on friday night i decided to drop 3 needlepoint blotter's by myself... Within an hour i couldnt stand up without falling over, so i just laid in bed listening to Pink Floyd. By the 2nd hour my visual's really started to pick up, I started to feel really overwhelmed, i tried to set my mind in a positive place but it just wasnt working, i kept getting sucked back in to this place of negativity. I decided it was time to try and watch something on netflix to pass the time. See normally movies are somewhat of totem for me on hallucinogens, they help to relax me and bring me back to wonderland. So i put on Trailer Park Boys season 3, all the sudden at the snap of a finger everything got just a little to real. I started experiencing auditory hallucinations like you wouldnt believe. As the character's on the tv started talking i could hear their words bouncing of my wall's, everything that was said started echoing echoing echoing, it was at the same time that this happened that i started loosing my vision, It was like my eyes had broken everything down into their pure energy state, all i saw was pixels and fractal's. 

I started freaking out, i didnt know what to do with myself, the auditory hallucinations mixed with seeing things breaking up into huge blocks that were flying across my room into the wall's and shattering into millions of pieces. I started to get really scared, i would compare it to a salvia trip in terms of how scared i was, and in alot of ways how crazy it was to. After this point i decided to call my roomates to see when they were coming home, i was really scared being by myself, and i was really scared i was going to do something that would have irreversible effects. I got ahold of my cousin's girl friend and asked when they were going to be home, they said soon, on acid how soon is soon? It was at this point that my other best friend called me and said that he was coming over to hangout, i told him to hurry. After talking to them i decided that i really needed something to pass the time, so i called my buddy to see if he could get some E. After calling like 3 times this voice picked up and it sounded like some lady, i thought it was just my buddy fucking with me, I started freaking out yelling his name telling him that i really needed his help, i really need his help, im in trouble, etc. Then the voice stopped and nobody said anything, it was at this point that realized i had just called some hella random number(i wonder what that lady thought when she heard me freaking out).

At this point i decided i needed to put my headphones back on because in one way or another i needed the echoing to stop... My roomates arrived shortly after this, by this time i had ripped out more of my hair then i can even begin to describe, It wasnt good. My roomates came into my room to make sure i was okay... I clearly wasnt. I looked at my roommates and told them "i just need you guys to tell me that everything is going to be okay". They came over gave me a big hug and just kept reassuring me that everything was going to be okay. Then my other best friend got to my house and i asked him if their was anyway he could get a hold of my buddy to see if he could get some E, we couldnt get a hold anyone. At this point i started freaking out continuing to rip chunks of hair out of my head pacing back and fourth across my kitchen just repeating to myself that i need some e, xanex, muscle relaxer, anything to help bring me back down. It was at this point that i realized i had 1 muscle relaxer left over from when i broke my neck so i took it. Within 30 minutes i had finally started to calm down and the auditory hallucination's had stopped. 

The 3 of us went into the living room to hangout, smoke a bowl and some hookah. The pipe got passed to me and damnedest thing happened, i couldnt remember how to fucking light a lighter, i had to have my friends do it for me, i was so discombobulated. Around 4 hours after dropping the weirdest thing happened, i lost my vision completely. I mean i really couldnt see shit. It started to really freak me out, was i blind forever, i wasnt sure. Around hour 6 or 7 i finally started to get my vision back and decided it would be a good idea to go to the bathroom, I started pissing and i shit you not piss looked like it was flying all over the bathroom, i thought for sure i had just pissed all over the place. I went and grabbed my friend, so he could inspect the bathroom to make sure i didnt piss all over the place, he just started laughing his ass off saying no man you made the toilet... I guess he just thought it was funny that i was so fucked up i couldnt really tell where my piss was going, from that point on i pissed in the bathtub just to ensure i didnt piss all over the place. But still things were in complete fractals, i could see the color spectrum in every object i looked at, not only that but everything i looked at was just swirling and flying all over the place. Around this time my two roomates went to bed and it was just me and my buddy. I asked him if he would be down to watch fantasia on blue ray, he was like fuck yeah. So we just chilled for a while watched fantasia, smoked bowls and kicked it. Bye the time fantasia was over i was a good 9 hours into my trip and still tripping REALLY hard. It was at this point that i started to get really scared again, i thought there was no possible way i was ever going to come down again, i thought i had permafried myself. He kept reassuring me that i was going to be fine, that eventually i was going to come down. Still i was scared because after 9 hours i couldnt believe i was still tripping this hard. At this point it was 6 in the morning and my buddy decided he was going to go pass out on my couch. I said that was fine im just going to watch some south park. It wasnt to much longer after he passed out that i slipped into nothingness, you know that feeling where your body shut's down but your mind stays awake? Anyways i slipped into nothingness for 3 1/2 hours and when i woke up i had def came down some more but was still tripping... But by this time it was really manageable. Needless to say i tripped for a solid 20 hours before i passed out yesterday at 5:30pm. Didnt wake up till about 1:00 today. 


I have two final thoughts to this saga...

1: I am really glad i have the friends that i do, i honestly really dont know what i would have done without them.

2: I am really glad i dont have any guns in my house, because there isnt a doubt in my mind that if there would have been a gun i would have ended myself around that 2-3 hour of the trip...


In conclusion i think its safe to say that a bad acid trip is ten times worse then a bad mushroom trip... Am i done with hallucinogens? For a while, but def not forever.


----------



## Tenner (Feb 20, 2011)

Dude thats a very bad one... I know of a friend who thought the LSD drops werent working, after dropping around 4 he was going back and forth in time, dying, seeing sounds it sounded fucked up. Afterwards, he concluded that acid should be enjoyed in small doses, the maximum being 1-1.5 blotters. I would advise you the same thing. 

But besides all this stuff, 3 blotters, alone at home? Its not your mind thats crazy or the hallucinogens its your planning that sucked dude. 

I would never fuck around with hallucinogens, be careful and seriously, 1 blotter is more than enough dude. If its not, its because your not outdoors with your best buddies. 

Really sorry for you dude but dont 4get, everything wont go back to normal, everything IS normal!!!


----------



## shmow52 (Feb 20, 2011)

damn man. i would've just left the house, and leave the bad energy behind. maybe you should have gone for a walk or something.
but tht is honestly the worst trip story i have heard. and i have heard many. hey at least you didnt think there were spiders all over yourself and just start stabbing the shit out of you.
edit: forgot you couldn't walk lol


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 20, 2011)

Psychedelics are unpredictable. And this scenario might of been a message in disguise. I had a view bad experiences in my lifetime... but upon later reflection they were not bad at all. Most people connote a bad trip with actual feelings of doom upon there bodily functions... when its nothing but the mind perceiving what "it" thinks is happening. That's why I use psychedelics sparingly... only for times in which I think its suitable. You pulled through and thats what matters


----------



## Thor1911 (Feb 20, 2011)

holy crap. good read lol im blitzed

glad to hear you're alright man, thats crazy to have that long of a trip. I've never dropped lsd, done dmt


----------



## Mitchell Allen (Feb 20, 2011)

Makes me wanna enjoy a few blotters. Ha!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 20, 2011)

Lysergic is a damn powerful tool... it can upheaval a whole city if you let it...let alone a whole nation


----------



## Tenner (Feb 20, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Lysergic is a damn powerful tool... it can upheaval a whole city if you let it...let alone a whole nation


LOL and the music industry too!


----------



## Serapis (Feb 20, 2011)

Glad to have you still with us...


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 20, 2011)

damn mp.. im glad that everything turned out ok for yah m8..haven't heard from you in awhile, than i hear this.. jesus.. i've had a few episodes like this on lsd in my past as well.. i just have to remind myself that i have taken a drug, and what all i'm feeling are the effects of the drug, and once the drug wears off, i'll be ok.. it has always worked for me..


----------



## floridasucks (Feb 20, 2011)

ive had a similar bad trip. i took one and a half. it can get intense.


----------



## Michael Phelps (Feb 20, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Dude thats a very bad one... I know of a friend who thought the LSD drops werent working, after dropping around 4 he was going back and forth in time, dying, seeing sounds it sounded fucked up. Afterwards, he concluded that acid should be enjoyed in small doses, the maximum being 1-1.5 blotters. I would advise you the same thing.
> 
> But besides all this stuff, 3 blotters, alone at home? Its not your mind thats crazy or the hallucinogens its your planning that sucked dude.
> 
> ...


Im actually lucky i didnt eat 4 cause i had that many cut out, but at the last second i decided to only eat 3. Ill probably stick with 2 blotter's next time, maybe 2 and then .5 an hour later, ive found that's the perfect dose for me. As far as planing goes this is the first time this has ever happened, ive tripped out by myself lots of times, def more then ive tripped with friends and every trip before this has been epic, this isnt my first time eating 3 blotters of the needlepoint either.. 

But thanks i appreciate the kind words. All in all i think it was a good experience to have, it has shown me that it can be a force to be reckoned with.



shmow52 said:


> damn man. i would've just left the house, and leave the bad energy behind. maybe you should have gone for a walk or something.
> but tht is honestly the worst trip story i have heard. and i have heard many. hey at least you didnt think there were spiders all over yourself and just start stabbing the shit out of you.
> edit: forgot you couldn't walk lol


Lol yeah i couldnt walk for a while thats for sure... But even if i did my neighborhood is not the best place to be walking around late at night, there is alot of gangs and crack heads. But yeah its def good i didnt see spiders.. Although onetime i did get sucked down the toilet when i flushed, it was pretty crazy. 



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Psychedelics are unpredictable. And this scenario might of been a message in disguise. I had a view bad experiences in my lifetime... but upon later reflection they were not bad at all. Most people connote a bad trip with actual feelings of doom upon there bodily functions... when its nothing but the mind perceiving what "it" thinks is happening. That's why I use psychedelics sparingly... only for times in which I think its suitable. You pulled through and thats what matters


Yeah they really are unpredictable... But i do agree with it being a message in disguise, i mean it was bad in the sense that i was scared shitless and didnt know if i was ever going to be normal again. But in a way it tought me to truly appreciate the value of being sober, not knowing if you may have lost your mind forever can really have some gnarly effects on your psyche. Luckily i have mine back, as the days go i think i will be able to gain alot from this experience. Bust most of all it has shown me that my best friends are my best friends for a reason and i could never thank them enough for helping me pull through.



Thor1911 said:


> holy crap. good read lol im blitzed
> 
> glad to hear you're alright man, thats crazy to have that long of a trip. I've never dropped lsd, done dmt


Thanks man, i appreciate it. Yeah it def was the longest ive ever tripped for, normally after 8-9 hours im pretty sober so this was a shocker. Ive yet to do dmt, its def something i want to try though.



Mitchell Allen said:


> Makes me wanna enjoy a few blotters. Ha!


Enjoy wasnt in my vocabulary that night... I dont think i even laughed a single time, i was gone beyond the point of things being funny.



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Lysergic is a damn powerful tool... it can upheaval a whole city if you let it...let alone a whole nation


Yeah no kidding.



Serapis said:


> Glad to have you still with us...


Thanks! Me to.



racerboy71 said:


> damn mp.. im glad that everything turned out ok for yah m8..haven't heard from you in awhile, than i hear this.. jesus.. i've had a few episodes like this on lsd in my past as well.. i just have to remind myself that i have taken a drug, and what all i'm feeling are the effects of the drug, and once the drug wears off, i'll be ok.. it has always worked for me..


Word thanks buddy, im glad everything worked out to, im glad my friends came home or i dont even know what would have happened. See i kept trying to remind myself that i took a drug but as soon as i would remind myself i would forget.. Sorry to hear you have had shitty experiences as well, it really is know fun!


----------



## Daath (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, talk about intense. You made through okay, though. That's all that counts.

Hearing reports like these makes me really doubt that I had actual Lucy when I dropped 4 at once. Those experiences of mine were no where near the intensity of what you described.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 20, 2011)

prozac wil take you out of a bad trip


----------



## Gold medal bong hits (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that man. Good thing you had really good friends to help you out. Others wise it could be a news story man on acid blah blah blah.

Havent really had a bad trip per say other then when i was trying to breakthrew on dmt. Which I was in space seeing what I would almost call gas like astroids with something telling me is "This what you wanted to see" in a firm voice. So I didn't see it as a bad thing to be honest. It was really just telling me to respect it. So I felt it was almost a good thing.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow Phelps ... quite of a story,my friend .... 'you got stuck in a loop' .... good you made it back ok.
Ya that goes to show you that LSD is no joke. 
Glade you are safe !!


----------



## ANC (Feb 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;5Rp2Jg7iUx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Rp2Jg7iUx0[/video]

[video=youtube;TEEfgejLzCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEEfgejLzCE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## lovebud420 (Feb 21, 2011)

It may just be me but it sounds like you and your buddies got ahold of something that wasn't LSD. I have had similar experiences with some research chemicals that people try to pass of as LSD.


----------



## secretweapon (Feb 21, 2011)

Epic. I'm glad your still with us!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL the needlepoint is some serious shit my man 

I never dose alone, I like to have an anchor to reality... A separate mind I can check in with, "hey did you see that too" "did you hear that?"

A lot of the times me and trip partners help each other enjoy our trip better.... By bouncing ideas back and forth and talking about shit 


Youll be okay phelps, every experience is a learning experience and you just have to remember it will eventually be over.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 21, 2011)

It's weird. I'm totally opposite. I like to lose the anchor in almost all my experiences. Like I see it we all die alone... so in essence, we must all trip alone 

Not all the time, but you catch my drift


----------



## skiweeds (Feb 21, 2011)

"*from that point on i pissed in the bathtub just to ensure i didnt piss all over the place." lol that had me laughing my ass off. thanks for the funny story. i remember one time i had some weaker acid so i took 3 hits. holy fuck was i out of my mind. i couldnt even roll a joint. the weed particles kept moving away from my hands. 
*


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 21, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> It's weird. I'm totally opposite. I like to lose the anchor in almost all my experiences. Like I see it we all die alone... so in essence, we must all trip alone
> 
> Not all the time, but you catch my drift


Yup ... you have to let go on high dosages ... if you can't do that you panic. (aka looping)
That is when people usually get hurt ... 
Going over the psychedelic Threshold .... is best doing solo 
or with trusted friends who have the same tolerance for 'crazy'.

If anything .... this is a true testament of the power in LSD.
Perfect Environment Setting ... is also very important.


----------



## neohippy (Feb 21, 2011)

[video=youtube;lZzEpGBm4Uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZzEpGBm4Uw&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Diesel89 (Feb 21, 2011)

Damn man that was good reading, sorry that had to happen as stated many times all hallucinogens are very, very unpredictable. And should never be done alone and I honestly think never confined within a house... Go outside see how beautiful it is out there once your tripping... houses are creepy and I find bad vibes come from places where bad shit goes on.... the outdoors are clean and pure. I also find that influences before I even take whatever it is Ive chosen I make sure Im in a good state of mind, good music, friends, proper eating/vitamins or anything my body needs to enjoy this to the fullest! And I never smoke bud or take downers untill Im a fully induced into the trip I find going in with a clear head, helps you tell yourself your going to come back soon. Being ripped outta your skull does nothing but add that confusion into the mix and scared feelings... anyway hope someone enjoys! 


Didnt read all the posts! Damn I wanna hear more about getting sucked down the toilet how far down did your mind go?


----------



## Michael Phelps (Feb 21, 2011)

Daath said:


> Wow, talk about intense. You made through okay, though. That's all that counts.
> 
> Hearing reports like these makes me really doubt that I had actual Lucy when I dropped 4 at once. Those experiences of mine were no where near the intensity of what you described.


Yeah for sure... Im still bugged out by the situation, its like having a really bad dream that you cant forget about. Well maybe you had lucy, maybe it just wasnt as potent. Im guessing i ingested around 600+ug's, Ive gotten other NP that was estimated from 180-200ug's and this is noticeably stronger then that.



kmog33 said:


> prozac wil take you out of a bad trip


Isnt Prozac an anti depressant? 



Gold medal bong hits said:


> Sorry to hear that man. Good thing you had really good friends to help you out. Others wise it could be a news story man on acid blah blah blah.
> 
> Havent really had a bad trip per say other then when i was trying to breakthrew on dmt. Which I was in space seeing what I would almost call gas like astroids with something telling me is "This what you wanted to see" in a firm voice. So I didn't see it as a bad thing to be honest. It was really just telling me to respect it. So I felt it was almost a good thing.


Thanks man! Yeah i really am lucky to have the friends i do, i really dont know what i would have done without them. But yeah its funny you say new's story cause thats exactly what i thought of to, "guy on acid freaks out and ....." 

See ive had plenty of bad mushroom and salvia trips, but never on lsd. But i gotta say the lsd trip was def the worst out of all of them, well salvia has been pretty bad to but it has always been a short duration so its been fine. 

Thats good that you found some positive out of your experience, im starting to as well. I think its just a good reminder that it needs to be taken seriously... Plus to be honest it has really allowed me to appreciate the sober mind, something about thinking you wont ever be able to function normally again is a heavy burden on your mind..



Puffer Fish said:


> Wow Phelps ... quite of a story,my friend .... 'you got stuck in a loop' .... good you made it back ok.
> Ya that goes to show you that LSD is no joke.
> Glade you are safe !!


Thanks buddy. Yeah i def got sucked in the loop, and no matter how hard i tried i couldnt pull myself out of it. I really think its when the auditory hallucinations started is when it just got a little to real, i had never experienced it so i was really freaked out by it.

But man Puff i can honestly say i am starting to find ALOT of value in the experience, for the last few months ive just enjoyed being in alternate states of consciousness so much more than being sober, i really didnt value the sober mind enough. But like i said, there is something that really weigh's heavy on your mind thinking that you really might never come down, thinking about what my family going to think, the fact that i couldnt work, and how am i overall going to function. 

I mean im def not done diving down the rabbit hole, but just considering a break for a little while.



lovebud420 said:


> It may just be me but it sounds like you and your buddies got ahold of something that wasn't LSD. I have had similar experiences with some research chemicals that people try to pass of as LSD.


No man its def LSD, its super duper clean, its just very very potent. 



Sr. Verde said:


> LOL the needlepoint is some serious shit my man
> 
> I never dose alone, I like to have an anchor to reality... A separate mind I can check in with, "hey did you see that too" "did you hear that?"
> 
> ...


Yeah it is, crazy visuals. Have you dropped 3 of it yet? 

See i like both, i like tripping with friends and by myself. When im eating higher dose's generally id rather be by myself because i feel like i learn more and i dont have to entertain anyone. Tripping with friends can be way fun though, especially out in the wilderness. EPIC! I def wont ever eat dose when im by myself again.. Well maybe a single blotter but thats it.

Yeah im def alot better, still alittle shooken up like when you wake up from a bad dream, but im def coming back to my own.



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> It's weird. I'm totally opposite. I like to lose the anchor in almost all my experiences. Like I see it we all die alone... so in essence, we must all trip alone
> 
> Not all the time, but you catch my drift


Yeah man i hear ya, generally i like it more like that to. Its fun to get lost in the experience and to just disconnect. This time i just got a little to lost and overwhelmed by the experience. But its alright, like you said, its been a message in disguise.



skiweeds said:


> "*from that point on i pissed in the bathtub just to ensure i didnt piss all over the place." lol that had me laughing my ass off. thanks for the funny story. i remember one time i had some weaker acid so i took 3 hits. holy fuck was i out of my mind. i couldnt even roll a joint. the weed particles kept moving away from my hands.
> *


Yeah man it was just alot easier to the bathtub haha.. Ahh man i know how that is, i always have the hardest time rolling joints on dose, hella complicated.



Puffer Fish said:


> Yup ... you have to let go on high dosages ... if you can't do that you panic. (aka looping)
> That is when people usually get hurt ...
> Going over the psychedelic Threshold .... is best doing solo
> or with trusted friends who have the same tolerance for 'crazy'.
> ...


Yeah that's the thing is ive never had a problem letting go in the past, i dont know why it was the other night, i think it might be because ive been stressed about work lately. 

But yeah i only have one 2 friends that im really willing to break the trip really hard with, other then that id rather just dose by myself, i find the experience can be very enlightening and very good for reflecting upon. The setting was perfect as well, i was at my house, i made sure it was spic and span. I was in a great mood, i meditated before and had good feelings about, i was just overall way stoked for the experience.



Diesel89 said:


> Damn man that was good reading, sorry that had to happen as stated many times all hallucinogens are very, very unpredictable. And should never be done alone and I honestly think never confined within a house... Go outside see how beautiful it is out there once your tripping... houses are creepy and I find bad vibes come from places where bad shit goes on.... the outdoors are clean and pure. I also find that influences before I even take whatever it is Ive chosen I make sure Im in a good state of mind, good music, friends, proper eating/vitamins or anything my body needs to enjoy this to the fullest! And I never smoke bud or take downers untill Im a fully induced into the trip I find going in with a clear head, helps you tell yourself your going to come back soon. Being ripped outta your skull does nothing but add that confusion into the mix and scared feelings... anyway hope someone enjoys!
> 
> 
> Didnt read all the posts! Damn I wanna hear more about getting sucked down the toilet how far down did your mind go?


Thanks man... Yes they are very unpredictable. See thats the thing is overall i have loved tripping by myself in the past and have done it plenty of times, even on 3 dose's. I agree tripping outside is def alot better, very relaxing. But where i am its fucking freezing, wont be able to trip outside till the end of April. See ive always been fine tripping in houses, i find it to be pretty comforting. But yeah i wont eat any psychedelics unless im in a great mood and stoked to do it, and i always meditate before i eat it just to make sure the vibe's are good. But i agree about the herb/downer's thing, i will generally drink alittle whiskey before i drop but i wont ever smoke, generally i dont smoke till im almost done peaking. 

Yeah man being sucked down the toilet was fucking crazy, i got sucked through the s-bend into a black hole, hella trippy.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 21, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


>



There are just. So many places I want to lay down


----------



## KindGrower (Feb 21, 2011)

Glad you made it through man. Shit will def get crazy as a motherfucker sometimes. Great read too.


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 24, 2011)

Wow, Mikey.. I never would have thought.. that really, really is the most scary experience I've ever heard first hand. Thank the Cosmos you have friends like you do. What an incredibly terrifying story, but beautifully written, I must say.
Have you touched her since this ordeal?


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 24, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Wow, Mikey.. I never would have thought.. that really, really is the most scary experience I've ever heard first hand. Thank the Cosmos you have friends like you do. What an incredibly terrifying story, but beautifully written, I must say.
> Have you touched her since this ordeal?


Yeah man i never would have thought so either, lucy had always been so graceful with me before that experience but she really slapped me good. To be honest though i think i learned more from that experience then just about any other previous experience i had. As it has been said by Puffer and probably many other trippers we dont take psychedelic's to have fun, we take them to learn and experience... Dont get me wrong they are fun . But more often then not we are the variable factor, not the substance. I had some stresses in my life, i was getting to the point where i was becoming complacent with sobriety, somewhat bored of it you could say. This experience really taught me to take the sober mind for what it is and really appreciate it and i really dont think it could have come at a better time for me. 

It was a rough experience but lucy did exactly what she was supposed to do and im glad i can count on her for that. Ill probably never eat psychedelics when im home along again though that's for sure. 

Initially i planned on eating 4, last second i backed out... Luckily 



Yes i have eaten her once since this ordeal and it was a very easy going pleasant, but i only ate 1 this time. Probably wont ever eat more then a couple potent doses ever again..


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 24, 2011)

Agreed. They usually can be unbearably fun, but they _are_ tools for growth in essence. 



Michael Phelps said:


> But more often then not we are the variable factor, not the substance.


You're full of insightful quips today 

I'm happy you n Luce have reconciled, but damn, I bet that first time was a little nerve wracking, huh?


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 24, 2011)

Unbearably fun for sure! Non stop laughter, non stop happiness! 


Yeah me to, it's def something that will be done a lot less, i dont want to wear out welcome.. It was a little but it was just one dose so i knew id be able to handle it, not only that but i was with really good friends so everything worked out.


----------



## Skuxx (May 24, 2011)

That's so funny because all the things that made the trip difficult or bad for you, are what I enjoy the most.


----------



## Brian11543 (May 24, 2011)

I went to an Iron Maiden concert in the late 80's tripping, when you are 14 rows up on the side stage, and a 30 foot tall mechanical Eddie walks out on stage and you're looking eye to eye at him. Shit gets surreal. One thing I learned about acid and other stuff like that. Take ONE and wait a few hours, potency varies so much you can NEVER judge how fucked up it will get you or how long it will take before you peak. I dropped a hit one night, waited like 3 hours and nothing had happened I mean NOTHING. So I went with my girlfriend to her sisters house (they didn't do hard drugs) we had just sat down to watch a movie Project X, (the movie where they send the monkeys into space) I lit up a joint and smoked it with girlfriends sister and IMMEDIATELY the acid hit me, I went from sober to peaked in seconds and it lasted about 14 hours. The monkeys started talking to me on the tv, driving around afterwards airplanes in the sky at night with the lights on, sensory overload. Bad trips are NO fun at all no matter how much you tell yourself it will pass. The last event cured me from ever taking acid again.


----------



## canndo (May 24, 2011)

What would you do differently? Other than the dosage, which really isn't the relevant thing. As others were saying, you looped, there are ways to get yourself out of a loop (not always). I suggest you also try to figure out if you are being told that you are done. It doesn't seem that way from your description and a little terror isn't always a bad thing, but you should be sure for the next time, even if the next time is a tiny dose, be sure. Glad you didn't go over any edge. You can pat yourself on the back because now you know you aren't crazy and will never be.


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 24, 2011)

Skuxx said:


> That's so funny because all the things that made the trip difficult or bad for you, are what I enjoy the most.


 Normally i enjoy gnarly visuals, there was just something about this time that made the experience really overwhelming.



Brian11543 said:


> I went to an Iron Maiden concert in the late 80's tripping, when you are 14 rows up on the side stage, and a 30 foot tall mechanical Eddie walks out on stage and you're looking eye to eye at him. Shit gets surreal. One thing I learned about acid and other stuff like that. Take ONE and wait a few hours, potency varies so much you can NEVER judge how fucked up it will get you or how long it will take before you peak. I dropped a hit one night, waited like 3 hours and nothing had happened I mean NOTHING. So I went with my girlfriend to her sisters house (they didn't do hard drugs) we had just sat down to watch a movie Project X, (the movie where they send the monkeys into space) I lit up a joint and smoked it with girlfriends sister and IMMEDIATELY the acid hit me, I went from sober to peaked in seconds and it lasted about 14 hours. The monkeys started talking to me on the tv, driving around afterwards airplanes in the sky at night with the lights on, sensory overload. Bad trips are NO fun at all no matter how much you tell yourself it will pass. The last event cured me from ever taking acid again.


Damn that's nuts, i can imagine it tripped you the fuck out haha. See the thing is i had taken this same dose a few times before this experience and was well aware of it's potency and had a great time, ive even eaten 3 potent doses by myself before to and everything was just fine.



canndo said:


> What would you do differently? Other than the dosage, which really isn't the relevant thing. As others were saying, you looped, there are ways to get yourself out of a loop (not always). I suggest you also try to figure out if you are being told that you are done. It doesn't seem that way from your description and a little terror isn't always a bad thing, but you should be sure for the next time, even if the next time is a tiny dose, be sure. Glad you didn't go over any edge. You can pat yourself on the back because now you know you aren't crazy and will never be.


Yes other then dosage ill always make sure im not at all by myself and that im emotionally where i need to be. You should read my last post on page 3, it kind of describes future event's and what not.


Me and Lucy def arnt done though, she did exactly what she was supposed to. I was becoming complacent with sobriety and needed to be showed and im thankful for that.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (May 24, 2011)

I've only dropped a few times with really close friends and only really in the comfort of a house where I don't have to move from the bed if I don't want to.

My only seriously negative experience (believe it or not) was on a nutmeg trip, when I had some more because I thought it was taking a while to kick in. I can look back on it and laugh now, but at the time I was scared shitless. I only hope this harrowing experience will fade into a funny memory <3


----------



## neurogasm1942 (Jan 3, 2013)

2 nights ago I went to this kids house who I wasn't very good friends with but he had real LSD and he wanted me to drop with him. I went because he was the only guy in town I knew with real LSD, everyone else had Rc. So I go over and ask for 1-2 hits. He had a eye dropper full of it and he recommended I take it in my nostrils because it'd be more intense but he said he had to do it so I kneeled and he dropped em in, but instead of 1-2 he squeezes the bottle and I can feel the lsd running down my nose into throat. Within 5 minutes I feel extremely light and everything is kalydescoped. this was only my 4th time doing acid (including rcs) everything had green, blue, and red outlines and I started freaking out from the immediate intensity. His house became very cartoonish and he was furiously cutting pizza slices which made me feel very uneasy. I had to take a seat and calm myself dont. I then remembered I had to confront my parents in 4 hours when I went home which just made things worse. We decided to go into his room and watch family guy, but I just felt worse cus he had blacklight paint on his walls that looked like blood splatters and he had bull masks on his wall. I then just sat down and closed my eyes and thought of some happy thoughts. I replayed happy memories in my head until something went wrong and all I heard was static and I felt like my brain and eyes were spinning and I thought that was how I live the rest of my life. I didn't know who I was, I didn't think anything mattered anymore. The guy thought it would be a good idea to go outside and walk so he walked me outside while my eyes were still closed. I then layed down in the snow and screamed "WHO AM I!?" and things like "I CANT LIVE LIKE THIS ANYMORE" the guy helped me up and I realized we were outside but I didn't even know how we got outside. I then became terrified and I didn't know where I was. I smashed my phone thinking it was evil and ripped my headphones. I proceeded to lay in the snow and I forgot I had a family and that I was who I was. I didn't think anyone was who they really were. My mind created all kinds of demented thoughts and scenarios. Thinking that once I do drugs I am in this staticy spinning state of mind. I was terrified thinking id be like this forever. Nothing mattered anymore. I ran around with my pants around my ankles yells. My friend finally reminded me that I'm just trippin really hard and i'll be fine in a few hours. I had the most demented thoughts and hallucinations ive ever had. I then got of myself and my mom was on the way to pick me up cus my friend told her I felt sick. When I got in the car with her I could barely even form a sentence and she knew I was tripping right away, but I felt safe and I felt like everything was ok now. I got home and showered. My whole lower bob was blue and cut. The cuts on my hands would move around. I got out and watched red dawn and the debt. my sisters bf was over and the hairs on his leg would go in his legs and pop out in other areas of his legs. my moms hair would travel around her head and shed change color every few seconds. the carpet had veins flowing blood. My mom kept what happened a secret from my dad, knowing my dad would probably have a heart attack knowing I was on acid (he's foreign and thinks every drug is like heroin). I then tried to sleep still having strong hallucinations. The police showed up at my house at about 3 in the morning and came into my room to question me but I acted as if I was asleep cus they had complaints from my friends neighbor saying I was yelling about LSD and my friend told them my name and said I was sober but I was just joking around. They stood in my doorway to see if my eyes created light in the totally black room just to make sure. It was really hard trying to keep my eyes totally close for so long. They then finally left and I just chilled out and listened to pink Floyd and grateful dead. My parents were furious and I just told my dad I was joking around. Everything was fine the next day except my mom was extremely disappointed. I was really stupid to not follow the basic rules of tripping: never drop in an environment you're not comfortable in with ppl you don't like very much.


----------

